# How i 100% cured my 4 year long dp/dr



## bben

I had dp/dr for 4 years. It is now cured with these two medications. I had tried a bunch of stuff before finding this. I also take l-methylfolate and methylcobalin, which help me as well.

I take 2-4 grams of n-acetyl-csyteine a day with .5mg of buprenorphine a day.

NAC is able to reverse disassociation and social withdrawl caused by nmda antagonists in clinical models. It is also used to augment in schizophrenia treatment for this reason and of course it reverses nmda antagonist induced neurotoxicity. It is best known to treat acetaminophen poisoning. NAC potentiates nmda receptors by changing the redox status of the cell and by a few other mechanisms.

Everyone with dp/dr should try NAC for a few weeks, its cheap and easily available. You have nothing to lose. A good many of my friends with dp/dr benefitted from it. It took awhile on it to feel the full benefit. Buprenorphine is also excellent, but harder to get.

Also after reading this forum i suspect there is a sub population on here that in fact has a form of schizophrenia, which can often be mistaken for dp/dr.

Good luck to all.


----------



## jd99034

Very interesting. I had been taking glutathione and NAC a few years ago for something different- Recently I've been feeling HORRIBLE. Worse than I have in a VERY long time, so I started the NAC again, as it's a precursor to glutathione. I feel 80% better. I thought it was purely coincidence, but now that I read your post, I'm rethinking it. I wonder how long it takes to take effect

Thanks for the info, and it is totally true.


----------



## theoneandonly

How much do you take?


----------



## Jayden

Hey just have a couple questions:

Do you build a tolerance for it over time? (like benzo's)

Does it help treat DP/DR? or does it just mask it?

Do you have to continue taking it after your recovered? like will DP come back if you stop taking it?


----------



## foghat

PRAISE GOD! Thanks for sharing that. Congrats


----------



## opie37060

bben said:


> I had dp/dr for 4 years. It is now cured with these two medications. I had tried a bunch of stuff before finding this. I also take l-methylfolate and methylcobalin, which help me as well.
> 
> I take 2-4 grams of n-acetyl-csyteine a day with .5mg of buprenorphine a day.
> 
> NAC is able to reverse disassociation and social withdrawl caused by nmda antagonists in clinical models. It is also used to augment in schizophrenia treatment for this reason and of course it reverses nmda antagonist induced neurotoxicity. It is best known to treat acetaminophen poisoning. NAC potentiates nmda receptors by changing the redox status of the cell and by a few other mechanisms.
> 
> Everyone with dp/dr should try NAC for a few weeks, its cheap and easily available. You have nothing to lose. A good many of my friends with dp/dr benefitted from it. It took awhile on it to feel the full benefit. Buprenorphine is also excellent, but harder to get.


2-4 gm of NAC sounds like alot. But i guess it's not. I was taking around 600mg a day and didn't notice to much but i might always try it again at a much higher dosage.


----------



## kate_edwin

i dont think suboxone is a good long term med.......


----------



## Foxglove

Thanks for those suggestions! I admire those who try the natural route before medications as meds don't always work and some have serious side effects.

I've been trying the following and it's been helping. I'm going to try the supplements you suggest, too. I order mine from iherb.com, great prices and quick delivery.

If anyone needs help getting off of anti-anxiety, anti-psychotics, or anti-depressants, try www.theroadback.org. They have a free e-book and email support.

Minami Omega Fish Oil, 3g 
(It's important to take 3g with mental illness)(a cheap fish oil will result in burping up a bad taste, means the oil is rancid; plus, cheap fish oils use cheap fish sources and bad processing which results in making the oil next to useless)
Source Naturals L-Trypotphan, 1000mg in the morning, 1500mg before bed, on an empty stomach with fruit juice
(can alternatively take 5-HTP; a while back, was a concern of a disease prompted by a bad batch of L-Tryp, but production is closely watched today and one can also order Trypto-pure from LEF which is the lab grade Tryp they add to baby formula and hospital supplements) (Note, if one is already on a SSRI or SNRI, be careful adding tryp or 5-HTP as serotonin syndrome can result)
Source Naturals DLPA 1500mg, 
helps brain function and if you have associated pain with depression
Source Naturals N-Acetyl Tyrosine 300mg,
helps DLPA get absorbed
Metagenics, Magnesium Glycinate, 400mg 
a couple of hours before bed (note to take a good version of magnesium, most stores sell the cheap magnesium oxide which will cause diarrhea; I noticed that's what GNC sells) 
Vitamin D, (D-Drops), 2000 I.U.
(Most in the Northern Hemisphere are deficient in Vitamin D, the RDA of 400IU is not enough to protect us, recommended to up it to 2000 IU by most doctors. The Source Naturals multi-vitamin has 1000 IU in it already, and I've increased it as it helps the nervous system)

A good multi-vitamin. Being low in B-Vitamins can make DP and depression worse. I take Source Naturals Life Force. The top 5 brands according to this independent report done by a lab and scientists are Life Extension Foundation, USANA, Source Naturals, Douglas Labs, and Freelife. If I could afford it, I would take USANA which is rated #1 in the states by a few studies. Important to take the multi's and fish oil with food, preferably a protein.

The other thing I did was to get an IGg blood panel for food sensitivities. I found certain foods worsened my condition, especially foods with free glutamates like yeast, peas, barley, and milk. This can be ordered through a doctor or a naturopath that has an association with a doctor and lab. I also found avoiding all prepared foods with additives such as nitrates, aspartame, sulfites, etc helped.

The other natural thing is to get a blood panel done by a doctor to check for thyroid (both T3 and T4), and for anemia which can make one feel tired and blue, and is common among women. Dark circles under one eye's is an indicator one is low in iron. Once in a while, I take Lorna Vanderhaegae's liquid iron supplement, tastes great and does not cause constipation like other iron supplements.

Basically I found working on being the best physical state possible to be strong enough to address anxieties. I did Cognitive Behaviour Therapy (CBT) for my DP over a 3 year period, I found this helped a lot. A psychiatrist or psychologist can do this talk-therapy. It's tough as a lot of our experiences we don't have control over, especially in our childhood. I tried the medication route for 7 years and it was a disaster. I gained 70 lbs, my depression got worse to the point of a suicide attempt, and I felt like life was over. A lot of the meds have terrible side-effects, and, are not the quick fix they advertise. I read a UK medical article that says medication doesn't help DP. After my experiences, I personally feel the side-effects are not worth it. I kept believing in my doc that things would get better and they never did. Now that I'm on vitamins and supplements, I'm starting to have good days.

L


----------



## bben

kate_edwin said:


> i dont think suboxone is a good long term med.......


I totally agree but it is vastly preferable to benzodiazepines as many here take and arguably stimulants as well. It also causes much less cognitive side effects and a more abbreviated withdrawl than benzodiazepines. I say whatever works with the least side effects is the best route to go. Also i take pure buperenorphine in the form of subutex, not suboxone and only at the small dose of .5mg. That dose is used to treat pain and in some cases mental health issues it is not used for addiction at those low doses. This is not going to be the ideal med for everyone it is just working for me. Kappa antagonism has a few studies behind it showing efficacy against dissociative disorders so its not really a huge surprise its working. I ended up on bupe by accident after realizing certain opiates helped my symptoms over time. I think nac is the superior medication here to fix the route problems of dp/dr which i think center around the nmda receptor. L-methylfolate also had a great effect on me.

Nac worked for me after 6 weeks. I had to take at least 1-2g a day to notice the big benefits so perhaps some people are just under dosing. In the research i have done its very safe in doses up to 8g a day with higher still being safe but causing some side effects. I think 2-4g is great and it is what i take.

My current regiment that works for me:
NAC 2-4g a day
methylcobalin (b12) only this version in sublingual works for me
l-methylfolate aka deplin
.5 mg buprenorphine as subutex

Good luck.


----------



## bipo

What is nac? I would like to try. I tried google it but since I live in Sweden I didn't find it?


----------



## odisa

bipo: N-Acetyl Cysteine.


----------



## bipo

Thank you!


----------



## AlmostEasy

bben said:


> I had dp/dr for 4 years. It is now cured with these two medications. I had tried a bunch of stuff before finding this. I also take l-methylfolate and methylcobalin, which help me as well.
> 
> I take 2-4 grams of n-acetyl-csyteine a day with .5mg of buprenorphine a day.
> 
> NAC is able to reverse disassociation and social withdrawl caused by nmda antagonists in clinical models. It is also used to augment in schizophrenia treatment for this reason and of course it reverses nmda antagonist induced neurotoxicity. It is best known to treat acetaminophen poisoning. NAC potentiates nmda receptors by changing the redox status of the cell and by a few other mechanisms.
> 
> Everyone with dp/dr should try NAC for a few weeks, its cheap and easily available. You have nothing to lose. A good many of my friends with dp/dr benefitted from it. It took awhile on it to feel the full benefit. Buprenorphine is also excellent, but harder to get.
> 
> Also after reading this forum i suspect there is a sub population on here that in fact has a form of schizophrenia, which can often be mistaken for dp/dr.
> 
> Good luck to all.


I have to agree with the Schizophrenia theory. People here are freaking terrified of switching their label from DP/DR to SZ. What the label matters I'm not sure, I'd much rather have the accurate one so I can research the proper treatments.

But anyways, NAC + Sarcosine are CLASSIC alternative treatments for the negative symptoms of schizophrenia.

Did you try Sarcosine beforehand? NAC/Sarcosine did nothing for me but their effectiveness seems to go hand in hand from what I've gathered.


----------



## Doberg

bben said:


> Also after reading this forum i suspect there is a sub population on here that in fact has a form of schizophrenia, which can often be mistaken for dp/dr.
> 
> Good luck to all.


I think that people should get the correct diagnoses by a professional who has experience in mental health, this way they can get the proper treatment they need to fully recover or at least manage there problems so they can live a "normal" life. With this being said, many people have recovered completely from DP/DR which, had they had schizophrenia it is likely that they would not be fully recovered, instead they would have been manageable and living/coping with there illness. The thing to keep in mind is, symptoms of schizo can also manifest in other issues as well such as PTSD. severe depression, severe anxiety, bipolar , psychosis etc etc. Dp/Dr is a dissociative disorder, which is the symptom of something else mainly un dealt with trauma or a break in ones perception of the world (world view) brought on by either a bad drug trip or coming to some kind of knowledge that disproves your core beliefs. NOW, are there some people who may have schizophrenia on this forum? Yes, that is POSSIBLE but many schizophrenics do not have a whole lot of insight in there illness, there delusions are really routed in there minds as being true dispite the evidence presented before them. Do all schizophrenics lack insight? No, but most due. Another thing is yes, stress etc can TRIGGER schizophrenia in people who are at risk. Stress can also trigger PTSD, Anxiety disorder, dissociation etc... Now lets put this in perspective: Rain can cause puddles, Rain can also cause a roof to leak if it is cracked. Now that doesn't mean that puddles can cause a roof to leak? You see what Im saying? PTSD, Depression and anxiety disorders can have the same negative symptoms of that found in schizophrenics, does this then mean they are schizo? No, they just share in the symptoms. Most symptoms of mental illness over lap one another. Just like in football, there are many teams, each have the same positions for players, each team has a coach each team is in the same league etc but they are NOT the same thing. I hope you understand? I hope this helps


----------



## Doberg

This is a helpful link for researching the criteria for diagnosing schizophrenia: http://www.dnalc.org/view/899-DSM-IV-Criteria-for-Schizophrenia.html


----------



## Doberg

Here is PTSD http://www.ptsd.va.gov/professional/pages/dsm5_criteria_ptsd.asp

NOTE THAT IT SAYS:

"Specify if: With dissociative symptoms.

In addition to meeting criteria for diagnosis, an individual experiences high levels of either of the following in reaction to trauma-related stimuli:


Depersonalization: experience of being an outside observer of or detached from oneself (e.g., feeling as if "this is not happening to me" or one were in a dream).
Derealization: experience of unreality, distance, or distortion (e.g., "things are not real")."


----------



## AndyD

Bben,
Did you gradually increase the NAC overtime or start with 2-4grams from the getgo? 
Also did you have any anxiety, restlessness or agitation when you started?
I tried a very small dose once (think it was around 200mg) and had these side effects. Perhaps the dose was so small it had a paradoxical reaction?


----------



## 凌天啊

bben said:


> I had dp/dr for 4 years. It is now cured with these two medications. I had tried a bunch of stuff before finding this. I also take l-methylfolate and methylcobalin, which help me as well.
> 
> I take 2-4 grams of n-acetyl-csyteine a day with .5mg of buprenorphine a day.
> 
> NAC is able to reverse disassociation and social withdrawl caused by nmda antagonists in clinical models. It is also used to augment in schizophrenia treatment for this reason and of course it reverses nmda antagonist induced neurotoxicity. It is best known to treat acetaminophen poisoning. NAC potentiates nmda receptors by changing the redox status of the cell and by a few other mechanisms.
> 
> Everyone with dp/dr should try NAC for a few weeks, its cheap and easily available. You have nothing to lose. A good many of my friends with dp/dr benefitted from it. It took awhile on it to feel the full benefit. Buprenorphine is also excellent, but harder to get.
> 
> Also after reading this forum i suspect there is a sub population on here that in fact has a form of schizophrenia, which can often be mistaken for dp/dr.
> 
> Good luck to all.


I want to know how your current situation is? How can we solve the problem of depersonalization, which has a half-life of only two hours?I am from China, if you see, I would like to discuss this medicine with you, my email is [email protected] I would like to discuss this with people who have taken this medication and look forward to your email.


----------



## HiimYYK

凌天啊 said:


> I want to know how your current situation is? How can we solve the problem of depersonalization, which has a half-life of only two hours?I am from China, if you see, I would like to discuss this medicine with you, my email is [email protected] I would like to discuss this with people who have taken this medication and look forward to your email.


在yds那里服用过一段时间的富露施，剂量好像在1200mg每天，但没什么感觉，你用服用这个有效果吗


----------



## 凌天啊

HiimYYK said:


> 在yds那里服用过一段时间的富露施，剂量好像在1200mg每天，但没什么感觉，你用服用这个有效果吗


你服用了多久


----------

